

The NOSQL Tapes, vol. 2: D. Merriman & E. Horowitz on the origins of MongoDB - timanglade
http://nosqltapes.com/video/dwight-merriman-and-eliot-horowitz-on-the-origins-of-mongodb

======
tillk
I like how this video uses different camera perspectives during the interview.
That's some quality editing, Tim. Keep up the good work!

